# NOPI Colorado June 21st and 22nd CANCELLED



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

This was posted today on the NOPI website. Not that it may effect alot of people here but it may effect some.

Notice of Cancellation of NOPI Colorado and NOPI Utah Events





ATLANTA, Georgia – June 12, 2008 – Effective immediately, NOPI Motorsports is forced to cancel two upcoming NOPI Events located in Colorado (Drag Race and Car Show) previously set for June 21st and 22nd as well as the Utah event (Drag Race, Drift and Car Show) previously set for July 18th and 19th of 2008. NOPI Motorsports has faced extreme weather at their past 8 events, which has affected NOPI events in a great way. Each event the NOPI staff has pushed through these adversities to accommodate all of its sponsors, racers and fans in the best way possible given the circumstances. Many times events have been postponed and made up at a future event due to weather shutting down tracks and making it unsafe to run on. 



This unfortunate turn of events has placed a major financial burden on NOPI Motorsports, which already faces an extremely challenging economy. With fuel costs at a record high, people are watching all of their extracurricular activities, and taking a chance at attending an event that would possibly be affected by weather plays a negative roll. “We have been running top notch events for years now,” said Michael Meyers, President of NOPI Motorsports. “I have never been faced with anything like this. We are having incredible support from racers and fans this year, in fact some of the best action we’ve ever seen has taken place here in 2008. There was no way to forecast any of this. We are working through all of it to see how we can make these events up. I apologize for the inconvenience this has caused to everyone. This is a major setback for NOPI Motorsports and new territory for all of us.”



Makeup events have not been announced for the two cancelled events located in Colorado and Utah. The NOPI Motorsports staff is working on the possibility of makeup rounds, as well as determining points towards the 2008 championships. Each of these issues will be addressed here shortly.



The next NOPI event will take place at the New England Dragway on August 2nd and 3rd. Please stay tuned for future news and events from NOPI Motorsports for the 2008 season. If you have any questions, you may contact Jesse Poole at Theory Communication and Design at [email protected] or 954.428.1800.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

that sucks. maybe next year


----------

